#  Erste Hilfe >   seelische erste Hilfe >

## Rehkitz23

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe vor etwa zwei wochen meinen ersten (großen) Erste-Hilfe-Kurs absolviert. Dabei ging es immer wieder darum, dass man bei Patienten bleiben soll, viel mit ihnen reden soll. Finde ich persönlich sehr wichtig, allerdings kommt bei solchen Kursen nie wirklich zur Sprache, wie denn "seelische Erste-Hilfe" aussieht. Worüber kann ich mit einem Verletzen (insbesondere Kindern) reden, ohne alles noch schlimmer zu machen? Wie beruhige ich am besten (mich und den Patienten  :Grin: )? Wie seid ihr mit Verunglückten umgegangen, falls ihr schon einmal erste Hilfe leisten musstet?
Freue mich auf viele Tipps und Erfahrungen,
LG Rehkitz

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
naja ich halte das erst Mal nicht für seelische Erste Hilfe sondern für reine Ablenkung für den Patienten. 
Über was kann ich reden?
Über alles was nicht das aktuelle Ereignis betrifft.
Bei Kindern frage ich immer nach Fußball/ Sport, Lieblingsfernsehsendungen, Kuscheltiere, Musik, Schule...usw
Bei Erwachsenen ist es noch viel einfacher, da findet sich immer was um drüber zu quatschen. 
Wir du dich beruhigst ist sehr einfach. 
Atme tief durch die Nase ein und atme durch die Nase wieder aus und zähle dabei langsam auf 10. 
Am Besten übst du das mal zuhause.
Bei Patienten die sich, durch bloßes reden, nicht beruhigen lassen, lege ich die Hand auf den Brustkorb und spreche mit ruhiger und langsamer Stimme auf sie ein und lasse die Atemübung ein paar mal machen. 
Das hat schon viele Patienten beruhigt und spart Medikamente  :Smiley:

----------


## Rehkitz23

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort, zum Titel: mir fiel kein besserer Begriff ein, und da das Reden doch zur ersten Hilfe gehört, nun ja  :Cheesy: 
Die Themen sind gut, unter Druck bin ich immer so unkreativ ;-), die Atemübung ist wirklich echt gut, die merk ich mir auch.
LG Rehkitz

----------


## Patientenschubser

Schön wenn ich dir ein bisschen weiter helfen konnte.

----------


## katzograph

"lege ich die Hand auf den Brustkorb und ....." 
Ich fass es nicht, Patientenschubser als Handaufleger. Dass ich das noch mal erleben durfte! ;-) 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das hat NICHTS mit der Art Handauflegen zutun wie du das gerne hättest!
Auch wenn du das vll witzig meinst......

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Schubser, 
jemanden berühren, gerne auch mit der ganzen Handfläche und mit ruhiger Stimme reden, beruhigt aufgeregte und ängstliche Menschen schnell und zuverlässig. Das ist keine sehr neue Erkenntnis, das wurde mir schon vor über 40 Jahren in der Sanitäterausbildung beigebracht. Insoweit ist das ganz normaler Alltag in Deinem Beruf. Ich hoffe. das beruhigt Dich jetzt ein wenig. Aber ein wenig geschmunzelt habe ich doch schon. Jeder halbwegs ordentlicher Handaufleger weiß, dass die die Hand auf den Solarplexus (gehört noch zum Oberkörper) gelegt, Menschen beruhigt, die Angst nimmt und sogar aus einem Schockzustand holen kann. Weiterhin kann das einen nervösen Magen beruhigen und ein rasendes Herz wieder auf Normaltempo bringen. Also im Prinzip "beruhigen", was ja auch Deine Intention ist. Aber das will hier ja keiner wissen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich will damit nicht behandeln, also keinen "nervösen Magen" beruhigen.
Ich will einzig, das hast du erkannt, das meine Patienten ruhiger werden, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!
Das es eine neue Erkenntnis sein soll habe ich nie behauptet!
Es reicht auch wenn man die Hand des Patienten hält!
Ich bin kein Handaufleger oder der Gleichen! 
Das du das vor 40 Jahren schon gelernt hast ist prima.

----------


## katzograph

Mann, Schubser, 
nun bekomm doch nicht gleich `nen nervösen Magen. Niemand will unterstellen, dass Du vom Saulus zum Paulus mutieren würdest. Aber wenn einer wie Du schreibt : "...lege ich die Hand auf...." schreit das geradezu nach `n büschen Veräppelung.
Ich mach`s auch nicht wieder. 
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## Myriam

@Patientenschubser 
Es handelt sich hier tatsächlich nicht um "Handauflegen". Es handelt sich in erster Linie darum,daß der Kranke sich durch diese Berührung mit einer "ruhigen" Hand nicht mehr so hilflos alleine fühlt. Die Möglichkeit einer Panikreaktion wird dadurch mit Sicherheit vermindert. 
Vor Jahren kamen mein Mann und ich einmal kurz nach einem Unfall als erste zur Unfallstelle. Ein ziemlich alkoholisierter Mann hat mit seinem Mofa die vorfahrtsberechtigte Straße überquert und wurde dadurch vom Auto eines jungen Mannes angefahren. Der auf der Straße liegende Mann schrie unentwegt. Für meine Begriffe waren es keine Schmerzensschreie, sondern tatsächlich eine unkontrollierbare psychische Reaktion. Auf jeden Fall habe ich mich zu ihm hingekniet, habe ihn fest an der Schulter gehalten und ruhig und langsam zu ihm gesprochen. Er war sofort ruhig. 
Der junge Mann zitterte von Kopf bis Fuß. Ihm hängten wir die Jacke meines Mannes um und hielten ihn ebenfalls mit beruhigenden Worten fest. Auch er wurde ruhig. Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen. Natürlich waren inzwischen genügend Helfer da, die sich ebenfalls kümmerten.
Mit dieser Anekdote will ich nur bestätigen, daß eben die Berührung eines Menschen, der Ruhe ausstrahlen kann, eine gute Wirkung hat. Natürlich legt man dabei die Hand auf. Aber man ist trotzdem kein "Handauflege-Heiler".
Ich hab das Gefühl, Ihr vertragt Euch wieder? Da kann ich ja dann wieder ein wenig bleiben. :c_laugh:  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
herzlichst Myriam

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Myriam, 
Patientenschubser und ich sind, gemessen an der schnelllebigen Zeit im Internet, alte Haudegen. Wir haben grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Standpunkte, sind uns in Einzelheiten manchmal aber überraschend einig und manchmal eben genau umgekehrt. Deshalb lassen wir unsere unsere Auseinandersetzungen nie wirklich zum Streit werden und müssen uns deshalb auch nicht "wieder vertragen". Sei unbesorgt, auch wenn wir mal sehr nachdrücklich unseren Standpunkt darlegen, achten wir uns als Diskussionspartner viel zu sehr, um einen Streit eskalieren zu lassen.
Trotzdem danke, dass Du Dir diesbezüglich Sorgen um uns gemacht hast. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Myriam

@katzograph
Ja, so ist das halt bei alten Menschen. Sie fürchten immer, daß die Jungen nicht "brav" sind. (nur Späßle g'macht) :c_laugh: 
herzlichst Myriam

----------


## HelgaJupp

Schönen guten Tag,  
ich habe zu diesem Thema eine Frage. Meine Enkeltochter (6 Jahre) ist immer sehr schwer zu beruhigen, wenn sie sich verletzt hat oder "Zeugin" einer Verletzung wurde. Sie kann sich dann gar nicht von diesem Vorfall distanzieren und fragt immer wieder nach. Vor allem, wenn sie selbst verletzt ist, kommt sie immer wieder auf den Schmerz, die Blutung oder ihre Angst zurück und lässt sich nicht ablenken. 
Ich wäre Ihnen sehr dankbar, wenn Sie mir dafür Hilfe anbieten könnten.  
Liebe Grüße, 
Helga Jupp.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Vielleicht sollte man mal mit ihr reden, wenn kein solches Ereignis geschehen ist.
Mit meinen Kindern haben wir das schon immer so gemacht.
Den wir sind davon überzeugt das man keine Angst vor Sachen/ Ereignissen/ Dingen haben muss wenn man sie kennt oder darüber Bescheid weiß.
Das hat auch bisher immer super geklappt, auch wenn es um so Themen wie Zahnarzt oder Kieferorthopäden ging.
Speziell Zähne ziehen, mit Spritze.
Ich habe meinem Sohn damals klar gemacht das die Spritze weh tut und warum das so ist.
Das er aber hinterher nur noch ein dumpfes Gefühl im Mund hat aber nicht spürt wie die Zähne gezogen werden!

----------


## Myriam

Da muß ich dem Patientenschubser recht geben. Auch wir hatten es seinerzeit mit unseren Kindern so gehalten, daß wir vorher schon sagten, daß dies und jenes weh tun wird, daß es aber einfach notwendig ist. Und daß jeder Mensch, auch jedes Kind, lernen muß, mit diesem oder jenem Schmerz umzugehen.
Es hat auch geklappt. Aber ich vermute, daß meine Kinder von vornherein nicht so überängstlich waren. Trotzdem wird auch bei Ihrer Enkelin nur ein klares Wort - und vermutlich auch das Wiederholen dieser Erklärungen - zum Ziel führen. Es ist wichtig für sie. Sie wird sonst immer wieder völlig unnötigerweise leiden.
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## HelgaJupp

Herzlichen Dank an Sie beide, Patientenschubser und Myriam, für Ihre Antworten und Ihren guten Rat. Vielleicht wäre es auch ratsam, entsprechende Kinderbücher vorzulesen, in denen Verletzungen oder Arztbesuche thematisiert werden?  
Liebe Grüße, 
Ihre Helga.

----------


## Myriam

Hallo Helga,
das ist selbstverständlich auch eine gute Idee. Sie können sicher selbst abschätzen, wann wofür der rechte Zeitpunkt ist.
Haben Sie viel Freude mit Ihrem Enkelchen. 
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## HelgaJupp

Hallo Myriam, herzlichen Dank nochmals für die Ermutigung. Ich denke, der nächste Spaziergang mit meiner Enkelin wird uns in die Bücherei führen.  
Liebe Grüße, 
Ihre Helga.

----------


## Myriam

Das ist recht liebe Helga,
Großmütter können so manches bewirken bei Enkeln. Da ich immerzu berufstätig war, konnte ich nicht so sehr die "hütende" Großmutter sein. Aber ich war und bin die Instanz, zu der man kommt, wenn es irgendwo hakt. Derweil bin ich übrigens schon Urgrossmutter. Und - so alles gut geht - im März sogar zum zweiten Mal. Wir finden es wunderbar, noch einen kleinen Blick in diese Generation erhaschen zu dürfen.
Liebe Grüße Dir und allen, die Dir ins Herz geschrieben sind,
Myriam
P.S. Man duzt sich in diesem Forum. Ich mußte auch erst mal dazu "bekehrt" werden.

----------


## HelgaJupp

Liebe Myriam, danke für Deine Erfahrungen. Ich denke auch, dass die Großeltern die Möglichkeit haben, mit sehr viel Nähe und Liebe und trotzdem etwas mehr Erfahrung und Abstand als die Eltern zu agieren. Und das spüren die Enkelkinder sicher auch. 
Ich wünsche Dir und den Deinen ebenso alles Gute, und die herzlichsten, besten Wünsche für eine glückliche Geburt im März, 
Helga 
P.S. Schreibend zu duzen fällt mir noch etwas schwer, obwohl meine Tochter (die mir dieses Forum gezeigt hat) mich schon über diese Etikette "aufgeklärt" hat. Es ist doch recht ungewohnt, aber ich gebe mir Mühe, daran zu denken.

----------


## Myriam

Hallo Helga,
da musste ich auch über einen großen Schatten springen. Bei mir kommt dann noch der ganz gewaltige Generationsunterschied dazu. Das wäre in meiner Jugend z.B. gänzlich unvorstellbar gewesen. Aber man gewöhnt sich an alles. Ich habe heute kein Problem mehr damit.
Alles Liebe und danke für Deine Worte
Myriam

----------


## Aromama

Ich musste zwar noch nie seelische Erste Hilfe an einem Unfallort leisten, aber ich habegelernt, dass es gut ist den Patienten zu beruhigen.  
Wenn ein Motorradfahrer z.B. sein Bein bei dem Unfall amputiert hat und es zwei Meter von ihm entfernt liegt, muss man das nicht ansprechen.  
Der Motorradfahrer nimmt in dem Moment seinen Schmerz vielleicht garnicht so wahr, weil er unter Schock steht.  
Ich würde bei einem Unfall versuchen gut zuzureden und ganz wichtig ist selbst Ruhe zu bewahren und diese auszustrahlen, selbst wenn einem als Ersthelfer vielleicht grade ganz anders zu mute ist.

----------


## Myriam

@Aromama
Da haben Sie völlig recht. Mein Mann und ich kamen vor vielen Jahren als erste zu einem Unfall (Mofa mit Auto). Der Mofa-Fahrer brüllte fürchterlich. Der Autofahrer war ein junger Mann, der einen starken Schock hatte und von Kopf bis Fuß zitterte. Übrigens: Schuld hatte der Mofafahrer, der die Vorfahrt verletzt hatte (alkoholisiert). Da wir keine echte erste Hilfe leisten können, haben wir dafür gesorgt, daß der nächste Angekommene sofort Krankenwagen und Polizei holte (da war noch nichts mit Handy). Ich habe dem Mofafahrer die Hand auf die Schulter gelegt und ihm ganz sanft zugeredet. Und da konnte er endlich aufhören, so markerschütternd zu schreien (ich hatte den Eindruck, daß er nicht vor Schmerzen, sondern als Schock-Reaktion so geschrieen hatte). Dem jungen Mann haben wir die Jacke meines Mannes umgelegt und ihn gehalten. Und auch er konnte sich etwas beruhigen. 
Verzeihung, daß ich jetzt so ausführlich geworden bin. Aber ich wollte halt bildlich darlegen, wie man auch helfen kann, wenn man nichts von Medizin versteht.
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Myriam, 
ohne hier Süßholz raspeln zu wollen, kann ich doch wohl sagen, dass Ihr Euch da sozusagen vorbildlich verhalten habt.
Die Unfallopfer aus dem Schock herauszuholen, bzw. die Schockfolgen durch gezeigtes Mitgefühl abzumildern kann im Falle eines Falles sogar lebensrettend sein. Andere Verkehrsteilnehmer eine klare Aufgabe zuzuweisen (hier Hilfe holen) reißt diese aus ihrer anonymen "lieber ohne mich" Haltung heraus läßt sie sinnvoll tätig werden.
Ihr habt also alles richtig gemacht, ohne Medizin zu "können". Patientenschubser müßte eigentlich seine helle Freude an Euch haben.
Kurze Nachfrage, wie habt Ihr es mit der Absicherung des Unfallortes gehalten? (Warndreieck usw.) 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Myriam

Hallo Katzograph,
es kamen ja unmittelbar nach uns andere Fahrer, die das alles machen konnten. Auch warme Decken kamen dann an.
Das war keine sehr befahrene Straße und es war Sonntag-Abend.
Nur daheim waren dann die Kinder entsetzt, weil ich etwas blutverschmiert war durch das neben den Verletzten knien.
Danke für Deine Worte und herzliche Grüße
Myriam

----------


## Patientenschubser

Meine Rede, ehrlich.
Was man mit ruhigen Worten und einer (einigermaßen) ruhigen Atmosphäre erreichen kann ist unglaublich.

----------

